# Halloween costumes ?



## allisontwitt (Oct 23, 2006)

Any halloween costume parties for you guys ? What are you guys being for halloween ? Any sexy outfits ? LOL. I'm being a cavegirl. Yea, I couldn't htink of anything too spectacular...


So what are you guys being ?


----------



## allisontwitt (Oct 23, 2006)

Wanted to let you guys know that my party was absolutely spectacular ! My cave girl costume was nice. it's a wonmder I still have my body.... I'm lucky.

What were you guys ??


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

I guess you got lucky there weren't any cavemen to fwap you over the head and claim you.

Glad to hear the party (and costume) went well. I didn't do much for parties/costumes this year sadly, lost my supplies.

I guess I could get creative with the leftover makeup and fake blood and see what I could do.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My costume for handing out candy at the door will be that of a middle-aged retired teacher. My Elvira costume is at the cleaners.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Very original.  

I live in an apartment complex that probably won't be getting too many trick-or-treaters, not to mention I'll be working.


----------

